# Game 80. Bucks Vs Cavs



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Will not be televised.




> TEAMS: Bucks (32-47) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (17-62).
> 
> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119521219.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not surprised at this not being televised. Come on Bucks, lose these last two.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Should triple doubles count when they come inthe 80th game of the season involving two teams no longer in the playoffs?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Gooden with 15/13/13? I call shenanigans.


----------

